# I'm fed up with the LGBTQ community.



## paratrooper (Feb 1, 2012)




----------



## paratrooper (Feb 1, 2012)

Who says you can't take it with you?


----------



## tony pasley (May 6, 2006)

Sign me up for the first group I will gladly wait on the second group


----------



## BackyardCowboy (Aug 27, 2014)

paratrooper said:


> Who says you can't take it with you?
> 
> View attachment 18145


I wonder if they have Netflix?


----------



## pic (Nov 14, 2009)

http://nowthatsnifty.blogspot.com/2018/08/mausoleum-with-satellite-tv.html


----------



## pic (Nov 14, 2009)

paratrooper said:


> View attachment 18144


lbgtq. 
That's harder to remember then some of my passwords..
Is it sensitive to upper and lower case letters ? Lol.


----------



## pic (Nov 14, 2009)

What does the q stand for ? Hmm


----------



## Goldwing (Nov 5, 2014)

pic said:


> lbgtq.
> That's harder to remember then some of my passwords..
> Is it sensitive to upper and lower case letters ? Lol.


I can't recall all of what the letters in the acronym represents. I certainly don't want to know what pronoun they prefer to be called.
I am not judging anyone.* I just want them to stay the hell off of my lawn!*

GW


----------



## aarondhgraham (Mar 17, 2011)

That is now on my office door.

Aarond

.


----------



## paratrooper (Feb 1, 2012)

The Q stands for queer. Not exactly sure how it plays out in the gay world, and I really don't want to know.


----------



## desertman (Aug 29, 2013)

Goldwing said:


> I can't recall all of what the letters in the acronym represents. I certainly don't want to know what pronoun they prefer to be called.
> I am not judging anyone.* I just want them to stay the hell off of my lawn!*
> 
> GW


Lesbian Gay Bisexual Transgender Queer. Don't ask me what the difference is? They should just use Q for Queer that about sums it up. The word queer actually means "strange" or "eccentric," which indeed that type of behavior is. Later on it took on a pejorative meaning.

Actually what they do in private is none of my business and I don't want to know. What bothers me is that some of them think that they are something special and deserve special treatment due to their abnormality. Or their public in your face display of it, I think they call it: "Gay Pride"?


----------



## paratrooper (Feb 1, 2012)

Seems like in this day & age, being abnormal is the new normal.


----------



## win231 (Aug 5, 2015)

LOL. New marriage categories, too. Men say, "My husband." Women say, "My wife."
Still sounds weird to us older folks.....not that I care.


----------



## paratrooper (Feb 1, 2012)

Like I've said in previous posts every now & then. I'm quite happy I'm as old as I am. No way in Hell, I'd want to be in my 20's in this day & age.


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

Actually, here on our little island, the letters are LGBTQQ. The second "Q" stands for "Questioning," meaning "I don't know yet what I am."
We have many LGBTQQ people here, because most of us islanders are truly liberal (note the small "l"), and are willing to accept anybody...as long as he/she/it doesn't get into anyone's face.

Jean and I count a couple of transgender people as our friends, one of whom plays the didgeridoo, and had previously fathered a now-grown daughter.
We also have several "gay" friends, including a lesbian couple who live across the street, who are superb parents to their two, exceptionally well-behaved children.


----------



## Goldwing (Nov 5, 2014)

Glad that you are back at the keyboard Steve!


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

Thank you.

Me, too.
.


----------



## paratrooper (Feb 1, 2012)

Yup......good to see you posting again Steve, and hope you are doing very well.


----------



## stokes (Jan 17, 2017)

Lesbians are ok.I am just a lesbian trapped in a mans body


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

Truth: I self-identify as a 10-year-old girl, and I just don't understand why people work so hard at keeping me out of the girls' locker room at our school.

I believe that I'm being discriminated against.
I think that I'll sue...


----------



## tony pasley (May 6, 2006)

If that were true Steve they would be saving your life if it were my grand daughters school


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

I can't wait to see the new census forms (which, I hear, will be on-line).
They'll ask about gender, so I wonder whether the question will include all 158 choices.


----------

